# Vent plug replacement for Giro nine helmet



## ALLSKIING (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anybody know where to get these? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 29, 2005)

OMG .... That is so wierd.   I lost one myself for my Giro nine (One of the smaller ones).  I've been trying to search everywhere.  I'm about to call Giro about it if I'm having trouble.  I was thinking about buying a beenie and doing away with all the plugs, worse comes to worse.


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 29, 2005)

I think it's a pretty common problem and seems like one Giro should have a solution to (ie. selling a replacement plug). I lost one from my old Giro 9.9. So far they are all in tact in my current one.


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2005)

Same boat. I emailed Giro and didn't receive a response... :roll:


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 29, 2005)

The replacement plug is called the Giro 10.

 

M


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Same boat. I emailed Giro and didn't receive a response... :roll:


Thats crazy...I Shocked they don't offer a replacement :angry:


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My AlpineZone.com credentials got me nowhere this time...


----------



## JimG. (Dec 1, 2005)

Gentlemen, this is what duct tape was made for.


----------



## marcski (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a Giro 9 too. However, you guys must not be skiing hard enough.  I have never, not once, used the plugs. 

I think they're still in my boot bag somewhere.  I I can find them, I'll sell them to the highest bidder.   :lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, this is what duct tape was made for.


Duh.  You just solved this for me...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2005)

Stopped by my local ski shop today and they had a box of extra vent plugs...I got one for free.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

What shop is that?  I was going to call up Giro.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 3, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> What shop is that?  I was going to call up Giro.


The only ski shop out on the North Fork in jamesport.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 3, 2005)

Well my December wine is in from Raphael .... maybe i'll swing in on my was out in a few weeks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2005)

The duct tape worked just fine tonight... ;_


----------



## tmccary (Feb 17, 2014)

Giro Vent Plugs available at WeberSports.com  http://www.webersports.com/Wintersp...rt-Helmet-Replacement-Weatherstrip-Vent-Plugs


----------

